# May 2nd tourney- need a female fisher



## kenn22 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wife had a lady back out on them for a tournament that she is fishing on May 2nd. Most likely will be fishing out of the boat & will be throwing live bait. All costs will be split up between the team members . The tournament will be out of the Corpus Christi area. Email me @ [email protected] if intereated & for more details. Thanks


----------

